
Double Stealth - iand
http://doublestealth.blogspot.co.uk/
======
jgrahamc
Ah. Someone's posted Double Stealth. The follow up to my parody of the 'day in
a life of a startup CEO' from the other day:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4166183>

------
SafeSituation
This feels like a parody blog.

~~~
cookingrobot
It is a parody blog. Took me a minute to figure that out too.

